# Preservative confusion...of course-



## SimplyE (Oct 10, 2008)

I am trying to figure out if certain preservatives are used for certain products.  It seems like some are not for lips, and only one is.  I am  confused :?  :?: 

Is there one that you can use for all lotions, creams, lip stuff, salt/sugar scrubs, butters or does it really depend on what the product is?  I have looked at

Germaben II
Germaben II E
LiquaPar
PhenoNip
Germall
Optiphen

According to WSP, LiquaPar is the only one able to be used for lips.  Some are for use with water and without.  I assume lotions.

What do you prefer???  

I am sure this has been asked before, but I am coming up dunce at the moment   

Thanks!


----------



## stacy_bareskin (Oct 10, 2008)

I have chosen liquid germall plus as my preservative. I have only started to use it tho so I have no real long term experience with it.

I chose it because you only need 0.1-0.5% in your solution and from what I could find its a fairly wide spectrum preservative. 

I'll be interested to hear what other people's experience is too.


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 14, 2008)

There is no single preservative that will protect everything you make. You'll need to do some research on the different preservatives & which type you need for each of your products.

If you are going to have water in a product, or the possibility that water can be introduced into a product, you want an antimicrobial, but you also want a preservative that will kill mold, mildew & yeast.

For oil/butter based products like message oils, body butters, etc, preservatives aren't needed. In that case, you need an antioxident so they don't go rancid so quickly.

The Southern Soapers Classes yahoo group did a class on preservatives. If you become a member of that group, you'll have access to the .pdf files from the class. Here's the group's home page:
http://tinyurl.com/4rxnxv
In the files sections is a folder called:
PSV101 PRESERVATIVES CLASS 
There are several files there that will be helpful to you.


----------



## SimplyE (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks.  I have been researching and learning.  Taking it a step at a time, though!


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 15, 2008)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I have been researching and learning.  Taking it a step at a time, though!



You're welcome. Preservatives & which to use has been confusing for me, too. I haven't made lotions yet, so I haven't really done a lot of research, but the files from Kelly's class on Southern Soapers Classes did help. She describes each & how it's used & for what application.

You still have decisions to make. Do you want your products to be paraben-free? Some people do, so they choose preservatives without parabens.

I have done some research on a fairly new natural preservative called Tinosan SDC, but it's only for products with <7 PH.

I'd really love to make lotions, but the whole preservative thing is still too daunting for me, then there's the sterilization of everything to do as well. I need much more time.

For the moment, I'm using lotion & cream bases & just adding a little exotic oil & scent.


----------



## soaper41 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have used the Germaben family of preservatives with great success.  But the paraben ingredients they contain have been linked to breast cancer.  There was one study in where the breast cancer removed was analyzed and found to have whole compounds of undigested paraben.

http://www.health-report.co.uk/parabens.htm

http://www.lucyandlolita.com/paraben-free-cosmetics

Here is a link to studies that contradict the paraben/breast cancer connection.

http://www.epha.org/a/1690

In the words of one of my teachers when I asked him about preservatives for skincare products, his reply was.
"They're all toxic.  But the FDA requires preservation so pick the one you can live with that will effectively preserve your product depending on its formulation."


----------



## stacy_bareskin (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't trust any websites that report on X chemical being linked to cancer and also just happen to have this fantastic 'natural' product to sell to you at the end of it.

That's very suspicious reporting in my eyes.


----------



## SimplyE (Oct 23, 2008)

So very confusing.  I hate the idea of a preservative of any type.  You ought to see how long it takes me to go through the grocery store, reading labels and not buying anything out of a box/can/jar unless absolutely necessary!!!  :wink: 

The only thing (at this point) that I am really interested in making, requiring a preservative would be a sugar/salt scrub, with it being in the shower.  I would rather use butters on my skin and fantastic soap, but would like to feel comfortable about scrubs.  

Thanks for the continued discussion!  Much appreciated


----------



## stacy_bareskin (Oct 23, 2008)

A salt scrub is going to require a lot less preservative than a sugar scrub. Bugs don't like a high salt environment, whereas they love sugar-water, its full of all the nutrients they need.

I haven't made a salt scrub before but I can imagine that over 50% of it is pure rock salt. We don't add preservatives to our salt solutions at work because we know nothing is going to grow in them and they're nowhere near that concentrated.

To be safe, you can put in the lowest end of the concentration spectrum for whatever preservative you choose. However, if you make one up with and one without preservative, I wouldn't be surprised if they both lasted for a long time.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 23, 2008)

I use liquid Germall Plus and just got some powdered Germall Plus in.  I use goat milk in my lotions and creams and have great luck with this preservative.

Paul :wink:


----------



## SimplyE (Oct 24, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I use liquid Germall Plus and just got some powdered Germall Plus in.  I use goat milk in my lotions and creams and have great luck with this preservative.
> 
> Paul :wink:



I have purchased some Germall, so will try it out.  Thanks!  When you use GM in your lotions and creams, do you use liquid GM or powdered?  Seems the liquid would be hard to keep from going bad, but I know nothing.  This is also on my research list that is getting VERRRYYYY long!


----------



## beachgurl (Oct 28, 2008)

I like Liqupar Optima, Phenonip, and Germaben II.  I've had great luck with all of them when used in accordance with the manufacturer's usage guidelines.


----------



## boopie (Nov 5, 2008)

This link should help you.  I remember finding another more detailed at a supplier's website, but right now, I can't find it.

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/reprint/preservatives.asp


----------



## Zenobiah (Nov 20, 2008)

I did some research on this very thing a while ago if anyone is interested. There are links to the websites I found the information at too.

http://zenobiahnaturalbeauty.blogspot.c ... tives.html


----------



## TheGardener (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for that link, Zenobiah.  I use optiphen in my lotions, shampoos and conditioners and your link confirmed my previous research and supported my use of it.  I really like it and it's easy to use.  I've had no problems with it.

For some of my oil-based (no water) products I use concentrated natural Vitamin E


----------

